# immunolin?



## Kane3030 (Aug 14, 2000)

i read somewhere that immunolin is good for treating ibs. does anyone know anything about this?


----------



## JDA (Feb 6, 2002)

Kane3030...there are few threads...one in the main board and one in the D section...under dhove where are you. My luck so far is inconclusive but others are having good results.


----------

